# KZ 801 truck camper wiring



## scout424 (Apr 4, 2011)

I purchased a used KZ model 801 truck camper with the round 6 pin wiring connection.  The KZ owners manual only discusses wiring for the 7 pin round wiring connector.  KZ was no help, because they no longer make truck campers and said that they could not provide wiring information for my truck camper.

Does anybody know how the round 6 pin connector is supposed to be wired for my truck camper?  It has no brake lights or turn signals, so those connections are not needed.


----------



## akjimny (Apr 4, 2011)

Re: KZ 801 truck camper wiring

Hi Steve and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  I looked at a picture of your camper.  It does not cover the truck's rear lights, so as you said, turn signals and brake lights are not a problem.

You have a 6 pin connecter, but how many pins are actually connected?  You should only need two, +12 volt DC and -12 volt DC ground. These two wires run your lights and water pump and also charge the camper battery.  The wires run from your truck alternator or battery and should go thru a diode isolator to keep the camper from running down the truck battery.

Unless you have other electrical stuff in the camper, two wires is all I recall on any campers I ever worked on.  Post back and let us know if this helps.


----------



## LEN (Apr 4, 2011)

Re: KZ 801 truck camper wiring

Here is  diagram

http://www.google.com/search?q=roun...eKLo_AsAOg8ND7Aw&ved=0CBgQsAQ&biw=870&bih=448

For what is live on the camper hook neg battery to the proper pin and then touch the reast and see what lights up then compare to diagram.

LEN


----------

